# Kindle Charger Crumbling



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone else had a problem with their Kindle charger?  The plastic on mine is just crumbling off....and peeling.  I guess I am going to just have to break down and buy a replacement......


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've had the insulation on three separate Kindle charging cables crumble -- I suspect we could probably call Amazon and get them replaced but haven't done so -- I already have other better quality cables.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Had the same problem and emailed Amazon Kindle CS.  They sent me a link to order a new one, I sent them the order number and they refunded my money.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

That's crazy!  Thought it was just mine being defective.....All my chargers for my other electronic devices have never done what this one has done!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

ilvyorkies said:


> That's crazy! Thought it was just mine being defective.....All my chargers for my other electronic devices have never done what this one has done!


There was a defective batch of them. Quite a few people have had problems, that's why they have been replacing them. Mine was 18 months old! it was well outside of the warranty. I did it because I upgraded my K and wanted a decent cable to sell it with.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I noticed the charger cord for my Kindle (purchased February 2009) was crumbling a few weeks ago.  I called Kindle CS and within minutes the rep had one ordered for me at no charge.


----------



## The Yaoi Review (May 5, 2011)

I'm glad I found this post. Literally just picked up my cord and it fell apart in my hand. I wasn't even sure what I was looking at at first. It was fine not long ago and now it's laying all over my floor. Good to know I can get a replacement.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

You have to live with it.  The plastic is cheap so you get what you pay for.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I have had my Kindle charger since the very first Kindle came out.....when I talked to Customer Service they were so nice and basically I ordered a new one, they credited me for it and shipped it to me.  I should have it today.  Evidently early on they were having issues with the plastic on the cords crumbling off!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This happened to me two days ago. Happened overnight, on my desk, behind a closed door (i.e. no possibility of cat involvement). I took a picture intending to post it on KB and ask whether anyone else had had this problem... I guess I'm way too late! 









(Posting it anyway for other newcomers to the thread.)

Next stop: Amazon CS.....


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Susan!!!  Got mice


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Hey Susan!!! Got mice


 
Actually, that's what I was afraid of at first... never seen a mouse here, but still... but then the cable was sitting on my kitchen counter and two hours later it had more damage in a spot a foot away from the first one, and I had been right there in the room with it. It's just falling apart.


----------

